# Taurus 605 .357 as side arm in bear country



## Thamiel (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, i'm looking for some advice from some of you more experienced gun owners out there. As a backpacker and fishermen in western Montana bears are naturaly a concern of mine. I already carry a can of bear spray, but recently i have been shopping for a side arm to carry in addition to it. Does anyone have any experience with a Taurus 605? I'm interested in this gun because it is affordable, light weight, has a life time warranty, and fires .38 special rounds which i intend on practicing my shot with. It will be my first hand gun and i am hesitant to spend the money without a second opinion. In bear country i intend to keep it loaded with .357 buffalo bullets. I would go with a .44 but unfortunatly about $400 is my budget. Thanks!

-M


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

any .357 mag and most sidearms are marginal for bear and in montana the odds of a grizzly encounter are much greater than elsewhere in the US except alaska.

short barreled 12guage with copper slugs is an excellent bear gun and in your price range if you buy used. if not, find a used 44 mag..... dont trust your life to having to make the perfect shot with a less than optimum caliber. better to be overarmed.


----------



## Thamiel (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been shopping all over. I'll certainly see what i can find. what other sort of things should i take into account for the most stopping power. Barrerl legnth? ammo type? Lions and people are also concerns, I go out alone frequently. I would love to find an affordable second hand S&W but so far nothing has caught my eye. In all reality use of the fire arm would be in an SOL last resort situation.
tumbleweed


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A grizzly is a big tough animal, thick hide and bone. If you run into a sow with cubs beware. A357 magnum would be fine for Lion and people, but a grizzly is a different matter. Some say a 44 magnum is on the light side when faced with an attack with one of those critters. A 12 gauge with 3 inch or 3 1/2 inch slugs may be somewhat cumbersome but i'd feel a hell of alot more secure marching around in their territory than with a 357 magnum handgun w/ 125 grain bullets. If your going w/ a pistol I'd reccommend at least a 44 magnum.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I would also agree with what has already been said. A long gun is the way to go in your situation. A 12 gauge shotgun is a great tool that would serve you well.


----------



## motts (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd say 44 magnum or 10mm minimum. Some say if you must use a .357, then use 180 gr. buffalo bore bullets. I plan on buying me a .454 Casull to use when I'm fishing up in Montana.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

motts said:


> I'd say 44 magnum or 10mm minimum. Some say if you must use a .357, then use 180 gr. buffalo bore bullets. I plan on buying me a .454 Casull to use when I'm fishing up in Montana.


Anybody who's been around here for a while knows my mountain/wilderness hiking gun is a Ruger SRH Alaskan snubby in .454 Casull.
The gun weighs a tiny bit less than if it was a .44 Mag. and produces twice the energy. A no brainer. Even though we only have lions and Black bears.
No Grizzlies, no Kodiaks. And no elephants or Cape buffalo. All of which have been taken with a .454 Casuall. Along with a guide with a backup "real heavy-duty rifle". :mrgreen:

But it costs. Mine was $900 with a front night sight, and Magna-Ported. And it costs a LOT to practice with factory hunting ammo. About $2/throw. :smt1099

P.S.
I wouldn't feel under-gunned with a .357 Mag. in "my area". But out where the big browns roam ? And beaching splashing and flopping fish to boot. Nope. Get more gun.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Back in the good old days we only had the 357 magnum and 45 Colt, 44-40, etc. to defend ourselves and they seemed to work. In 1935 Major Wesson used a Model 27 S&W to kill a grizzly at 135 yards. It was killed with a 158 grain bullet at 1500 fps. If that's all you have is the 357 (and better bullets today) it will work if you can shoot well.


----------

